# Chargeur à l'étranger



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Septembre 2005)

bien le bonjour je me permets de vous interpeller "a l'arrache" .. car j'ai un probléme technique, ou du moins une sacrée interrogation ...
mon chargeur de PB est il utilisable à l'étranger lorsque le courant est différent de la france ( 110 v, 60 AC) ou faut il acheter un nouveau chargeur ... (un transfo peut il suffir ?220 vers 110)

merci d''avance


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

Normalement pas de souci, je pars aux US dans 15 jours avec deux laptops, il faut juste avoir l'adaptateur.
Regarde quand même ce qui a marqué au dos de ton alim...normalement tu as les specs...
Par exemple un des miens
INPUT: 100-240V 1.5A 47-63Hz....ceci est compatible US, UK, France...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Septembre 2005)

partant à taipei lundi .. j'ai un un bon petit coup de "flip" ... sur mon chargeur, il est bien marqué la meme chose .. donc il me faut juste l'adaptateur ce qui est somme toute logique ... avoir un portable sans pouvoir l'emener a cause du chargeur ca craindrait ...


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> partant à taipei lundi .. j'ai un un bon petit coup de "flip" ... sur mon chargeur, il est bien marqué la meme chose .. donc il me faut juste l'adaptateur ce qui est somme toute logique ... avoir un portable sans pouvoir l'emener a cause du chargeur ca craindrait ...


Bon après, pour ce qui est de l'adaptateur à Tapei....ca va être peut être plus dur !!!


----------



## vincmyl (3 Septembre 2005)

Le kit de voyage ne répond pas aux besoins?


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Septembre 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> bien le bonjour je me permets de vous interpeller "a l'arrache" .. car j'ai un probléme technique, ou du moins une sacrée interrogation ...
> mon chargeur de PB est il utilisable à l'étranger lorsque le courant est différent de la france ( 110 v, 60 AC) ou faut il acheter un nouveau chargeur ... (un transfo peut il suffir ?220 vers 110)
> 
> merci d''avance



Aucun problème dans aucun pays. Il suffit d'avoir l'adaptateur pour la prise (il y en a dans tous les aéroports. Achète un adaptateur universel).
Un petit conseil, comme on se balade avec pas mal d'appareils électriques (Ordi, Télphone, APN ...), c'est utile d'emmener une multiprise, il suffit de la brancher derrière l'adaptateur pour pouvoir brancher plusieurs appareils en même temps.

Bon voyage


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Septembre 2005)

merci bien ......... et c'est parti ....


----------

